# Sine Player chrashed FL Studio



## LiamBMax

Hi there,

I recently bought metropolis Ark 1 on sine, and I am usig FL Studio as my DAW.
Fl Studio keeps on crashing over and over again. 
This usually happens when a instrument is loading

Does anyone know how I can solve this problem?


----------



## Bluemount Score

Which version of FL Studio?


----------



## MartinH.

Have you asked orchestral tools yet? Maybe you have found a repro-case that would help them fix the issue?


----------



## LiamBMax

Bluemount Score said:


> Which version of FL Studio?


FL v20.6.1


----------



## LiamBMax

MartinH. said:


> Have you asked orchestral tools yet? Maybe you have found a repro-case that would help them fix the issue?


No I haven't, you know where I can?


----------



## MartinH.

LiamBMax said:


> No I haven't, you know where I can?



read this:





How to Report Issues - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


If you have found a technical issue in any Orchestral Tools collection, we want to hear about it! This page explains how to best send us an issue report so we c




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com





and then either use their contact form or try this address:
[email protected]


----------



## LiamBMax

MartinH. said:


> read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Report Issues - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk
> 
> 
> If you have found a technical issue in any Orchestral Tools collection, we want to hear about it! This page explains how to best send us an issue report so we c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then either use their contact form or try this address:
> [email protected]


Thanks, I will try to find the crashing problem.

One other thing that is pretty anoying is that after I render an mp3 I can't play the track anymore.
the CPU usage goes through the roof and the playback marker line thing in the playlist just freezes. After restartting Fl studio thats gone but its still a pain


----------



## Peter Satera

LiamBMax said:


> FL v20.6.1



Turn this on. I haven't had a crash since initial release.


----------



## nuyo

Can anyone tell me if the Sine Player finally works in Fl Studio ? I already bought a few instruments of the JXL Brass Library and I would like to know if I can finally throw away my poorly resampled Kontakt Instrument Versions. ^^


----------



## Peter Satera

nuyo said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Sine Player finally works in Fl Studio ? I already bought a few instruments of the JXL Brass Library and I would like to know if I can finally throw away my poorly resampled Kontakt Instrument Versions. ^^




Funnily enough,for me it was working fine until I updated to the new version. It's operational while I work with it, however it hangs my entire project when closing. I'm going to do some more tests asap, and show the OT team soon. I say boot it up, we all have different hardware. At least try it with the instruments youve bought.


----------



## nuyo

Peter Satera said:


> Funnily enough,for me it was working fine until I updated to the new version. It's operational while I work with it, however it hangs my entire project when closing. I'm going to do some more tests asap, and show the OT team soon.



It's a pity. If it doesn't run as smoothly and reliable as Kontakt, I will stick to my resampled Versions. It's much quicker and easier to use.


----------



## Peter Satera

nuyo said:


> It's a pity. If it doesn't run as smoothly and reliable as Kontakt, I will stick to my resampled Versions. It's much quicker and easier to use.




To me, it is reliable for composing, if it's very simple project it's fine. It'll shut down instantly, but on huge projects (60Gb RAM being used) then it'll hang. It'll eventually close, but take several minutes. As I say, otherwise it's fine.


It depends on how demanding your projects are. I could have have 20 instances of kontakt, all brass JXL sections, some HZ Strings open and loads of massive, diva, zebra and omnisphere, etc open too. So i'm really pushing it. Honestly give it a shot. It seems to be dependent on how heavy a load you are using.


----------



## nuyo

Peter Satera said:


> To me, it is reliable for composing, if it's very simple project it's fine. It'll shut down instantly, but on huge projects (60Gb RAM being used) then it'll hang. It'll eventually close, but take several minutes. As I say, otherwise it's fine.
> 
> 
> It depends on how demanding your projects are. I could have have 20 instances of kontakt, all brass JXL sections, some HZ Strings open and loads of massive, diva, zebra and omnisphere, etc open too. So i'm really pushing it. Honestly give it a shot. It seems to be dependent on how heavy a load you are using.



Sounds like it should work. I don't want to start using a plugin and always have to bee afraid that my project could be broken because the plugin doesn't work properly. But if it works for you in your very big projects, it should work for me too. I'm amazed that FL can hand such big projects. It still tends to crash from time to time. And during the last few updates, I noticed a few bugs that werent there before.


----------



## Peter Satera

nuyo said:


> Sounds like it should work. I don't want to start using a plugin and always have to bee afraid that my project could be broken because the plugin doesn't work properly. But if it works for you in your very big projects, it should work for me too. I'm amazed that FL can hand such big projects. It still tends to crash from time to time. And during the last few updates, I noticed a few bugs that werent there before.



I have been quite lucky in that respect, I haven't had a crash other than when the project is closing with the new Sine update. I agree, FL Does handle an incredible amount thrown at it, smart routing and being aware of how it loads onto your CPU is quite handy as routing say everything to a single reverb would hammer a single core, etc. 

But yeah, I have read some people have noticed some instability in the recent update. Hopefully, it'll smooth out soon!


----------



## LiamBMax

Hi guys, for a while now i’ve been using fl and sine without any issues except the occasional crash while saving. When using sine, for each instance go to preferences and then check fixed buffers. Also have al of your patches on an ssd (m2 would be the best)

Now it only crashes when the song is playing, there’s a lot of ram used and an auto save happens.

So if you just spam crtl-s all the time you’ll be fine


----------



## LiamBMax

LiamBMax said:


> Hi guys, for a while now i’ve been using fl and sine without any issues except the occasional crash while saving. When using sine, for each instance go to preferences and then check fixed buffers. Also have al of your patches on an ssd (m2 would be the best)
> 
> Now it only crashes when the song is playing, there’s a lot of ram used and an auto save happens.
> 
> So if you just spam crtl-s all the time you’ll be fine


With a lot of ram I mean above 20gb in a project


----------

